# Have you ever used this tool ?



## JOHNNY WACKO (Aug 21, 2010)

I spent the day with my skid loader.power wash change all filters replaced some blown fuses. I still have to grease it. Have anyone ever tried one of those tools you tap on with a hammer to bread free clogged grease fittings ? have several that didn,t take grease last time i tried. I hate to spend $38 to find out they don't work.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Cheaper just to replace them huh? Glad to know that. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

$38 will get you a boat load of new ones at Harbor Freight. I'd be changing them if they are clogged.


----------



## JOHNNY WACKO (Aug 21, 2010)

It is suppose to pump light oil in to brake up the grease that is dried up around the pin.I have tried to just change he fitting that didn't work. I have been sick and haven't used my equipment singe 2004 and it seems to dried up the grease in the pins were the bucket meets the boom and the hoe dipper + bucket meet.


----------



## clblsky (May 29, 2011)

Sometimes a LITTLE heat will dissolve that old hard grease enough to pump more in. You can also remove the fitting and dig some of it out with a small drill bit, being careful not to scar anything.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Good call clblsky, i would use a mapp type torch to warm it up, that'll get the juices flowing.
cheers :beer:
:aussie:


----------



## JOHNNY WACKO (Aug 21, 2010)

I have heard that heat will sometimes do the job.That was what I was going to try next.Just stumbled across that tool and was hoping to hear it worked. No easy fix i guess.I should have had someone grease it while i was sick.But it took all my effort to stay alive then the shock of having to shut down my business had me in a fog for a long time.Now every time i get going again i hurt myself again.Its hard to throw in the towel when you have 3 pieces of equipment setting in the drive way paid for.I keep hoping for a miracle. My son wants to work them,,but at 36 he won't listen to any thing i say.Its like the 20 years and 5 backhoes i owned didn't teach me anything in his eyes.He always has a better idea that he backs up with no experience at all.He is a carpet layer not a operator. I learned everything i know from years working with older guys who knew there stuff.If you don't keep a open mind you only learn by your mistakes.And thats a expensive way to learn the construction business.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Johnny you are dead right, I hope you are getting by better each day.
Mate my Dad used to say that "the man who never made a mistake never made anything but if you learn from the other guys mistakes you will make money".
And isn't that the truth.
sometimes you just have to say that "there is a right way and a wrong way your doin' it the wrong way"
Good Luck
cheers: beer:
:aussie:


----------



## Papasmirf (Oct 3, 2013)

Have you taken a paper clip to try to open them. If they still won't take grease just but new ones.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I find it easier to change the fitting.


----------

